# Another 69 Fastback



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 23, 2017)

I already had a red 69 fastback I bought off Jungle Terry but found this one fairly local so bought it to replace my yellow single speed rider . It's kinda rough but all there and have replaced most the real rusty parts and installed Schwinn tires , Really like how they ride and gonna call it good as is .


----------



## popmachines (Nov 25, 2017)

What kind of shape is the seat? I am looking for a nice red seat for a 69 Fastback. E-mail  me at  popmachines@hotmail.com


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 25, 2017)

its decent but not parting


----------

